# Here we go again......



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi ladies

Can't say much.....but No2 is on his way!  

Got phone call today after hearing nothing since December!

Matching panel  22nd April!  

He's 10 months old and birth sibling to Cookie!  

Will update more when I can!  

Bx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh Boggy what great news 

Have everything crossed it is straight forward for you 

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wow fantastic.............your story is very similar to another member on here!1

Start preparing now as that time will fly by and then you will have double the trouble so EXCITED for you!!

love
Andrea
x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Boggy,
how exciting, all fingers crossed for 22nd April........it will be here before you know it, I bet Cookie is excited to have a little brother.

best of luck hun,

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks - Baby's SW and our link worker are coming on Wednesday so I'm scrubbing the floors already!

V. excited, but terrified!    

bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya Boggy

Oh wow so pleased you got the 'green light'  

One of each sex too - Perfect  

Wishing you the very best for 22nd April, thats only round the corner    

Exciting Stuff (and terrifying too     )


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

fingers crossed for Wednesday - hope that it's going to be good news for me too    

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

How exciting!!

Good luck for the 22nd though I don't think you need it 

OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey Boggy..great news hun 
and not long till panel too 
shout if you need anything..been there, worn the t-shirt 

kj x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya Boggy

Great News     
Panel is only around the corner too, Good Luck

Nefe
xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow - what a busy Eastertime you are going to have!

Can't wait to hear all the news on 22nd.

Much love,

Magenta x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Fab news Boggy  

Good luck for the 22nd xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Brilliant news- congratulations! A perfect happy ending
xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks everyone

we are very excited!  Panel has been delayed till May at our request (things were going to move a bit too quick!) so intros are in June.  He has significant "needs"  which is a bit scary but he sounds wonderful!  

Bx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Boggy, 
So good to hear that things are sounding so positive for you. Well done for slowing things down a little, it's so important that you and your DH get time to get all your questions answered and also get a plan (and funding!) for support you might need in the future.
June will be here before you know it, (or so I keep telling myself as that's when our 'surprise' is due and we haven't planned anything yet)
Viva
X


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Boggy


Great news!!!! Fantastic stuff. sooooooooooo very very excited for you and your family. look forward to hearing more.  

lots of love camly x x x x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Great news Boggy, no wonder you are so excited.  I agree with Viva well done for thinking things through carefully and taking the time to get yourselves organised.

Good luck
Cindy


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Boggy

I was soooo pleased to read your post   I wish you all the best for you and your family.  I can't wait to read how things go.

Take care
Lynn x


----------

